# Bacon bread



## Alsta (Feb 4, 2022)

Made a batch of bacon bread over the past week, Turned out better than I thought it would. 
Found a recipe online that I used ( at work now, will post later if needed ) but iwas a basic bread with the addition of bacon and bacon drippings in the mix:


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 4, 2022)

Sounds real nice , especially with the drippings, yes to your recipe.

I have made bacon ,cheese and pineapple donuts , totally smoked in the smoker.

David


----------



## Alsta (Feb 4, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Sounds real nice , especially with the drippings, yes to your recipe.
> 
> I have made bacon and pineapple donuts , totally smoked in the smoker.
> 
> David



Okies, Just did a quick google search and I found it again:

7-¼ cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoon light brown sugar
1-½ teaspoons kosher salt
2 packages active dry yeast
2 ½ cups warm water
⅓ cup bacon drippings
¾ pound bacon, crisp-cooked and crumbled
*
Instructions*
Add yeast and sugar to ½ cup of the water. Stir to dissolve and allow to bubble.
Add the rest of the water.
Mix 2 cups of flour into the water and blend well.
Allow this sponge to rise for 30 minutes.
Mix 2 more cups of flour, bacon grease, bacon, and salt into the sponge and beat on slow speed.
Add the rest of the flour, a little at a time to make a soft dough.
Turn out on a floured kneading board and knead for 5 minutes or until smooth and elastic.
Oil the ball of dough and put it into an oiled bowl to rise for one hour or until doubled. (I used bacon grease)
Punch the dough down and divide into 3 parts.
Form each part into loaves and place in greased pans.
Allow to rise until doubled, about 30 minutes.
Preheat oven to 375F
Brush the tops of the loaves with bacon grease.
Bake for 30 minutes or until loaves sound hollow.
Remove from pans and cool before slicing.

Again, Turned out really great, 3 loaves disappeared within a day - The Missus loved it with cheese after putting into a sandwich press.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks, sounds real good

David


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 4, 2022)

oh mercy! Gonna have to get the bread stuff back out. That sounds great.
Jim


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 4, 2022)

Sure looks good.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 4, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Sounds real nice , especially with the drippings, yes to your recipe.
> 
> I have made bacon ,cheese and pineapple donuts , totally smoked in the smoker.
> 
> David


Bacon cheese pineapple donuts sound amazing. Also sound like the perfect donut for a jerk chicken sandwich spinoff off the donut burger.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

Thats some good looking bread! Nice job!!




jcam222 said:


> Bacon cheese pineapple donuts sound amazing. Also sound like the perfect donut for a jerk chicken sandwich spinoff off the donut burger.


 I like where your heads at here Jeff!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 4, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Bacon cheese pineapple donuts sound amazing




Yes they are great, I made them and posted in the throwdown awhile back,






						My Labor Day 2021 Throwdown Entry ( Heavy Pics )
					

My Labor Day 2021 Throwdown Entry.     Again Thank you to the voters and the judges.   I started off with a approx. 3.5 pound pork belly, scored the top coated it with onion bbq sauce , rubbed with my pork rub, than topped with dark brown sugar In the smoker at 225-230Deg. with apple chunks for...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




David


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 4, 2022)

Bread looks great and we all know everything is better with bacon.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 4, 2022)

Why didn’t I think of that.  I’ve added cheese and spices but bacon sounds real tasty.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2022)

I’m gonna bookmark this, cause I have to try a loaf. My wife bakes 3 or 4 times a week, so this will be easy for her to try. Thanks for posting the recipe!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2022)

You had me at bacon. Looks and sounds delicious


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 5, 2022)

I don’t know why, but I’ve never heard of bacon bread! That sounds/looks delicious! May have to try in the summer for BLTs!


----------



## forktender (Feb 5, 2022)

That look's and sounds epic, and you're kitchen must've smelled amazing, I bet it was *KILL'ER!!!!!!*
I can eat around the bread, stupid Keto!!!  me!!!


----------

